# Ok, You can see it, but promise not to laugh....



## Rebbetzin (Aug 27, 2010)

Next week I plan to get some new chicks. But, I can't put them in with my two remaining hens until they are bigger.   

After checking prices at Home Depot and Lowe's, I was kind of discouraged about building a new coop and run area.  So, I came home, and I have wracked my brain to think of where I can house them until then. Looking around my yard and using my imagination, I think I have solved my problem.

I have a raised bed that is about 6ft by 10ft. It is covered with chicken wire, to keep the birds out.  But, the past few years that bed doesn't get enough sun to really grow much but lettuce in there.  
Here is what I came up with for a new enclosure for my chicks, without spending any money!!

Side view







View from front






Since my grandchildren are now in Missouri, I don't have much use for the play structure in my yard. So, it is now going to be a "coop" of sorts.






Next week, I will cover the open area above the "coop"with some vinyl I found at a discount fabric store for $2.99 a yard.  That will make it waterproof over the "coop" area and help retain some heat at night, and hopefully keep it cooler during the day.   

Anyway, that is my plan... What do you think??


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Aug 27, 2010)

Necessity is the mother of invention!!  I like the free part!!!
Im not sure how the chickens will do going down the slide though!!   LOL Just kiddin!  It looks great!!!!


----------

